# After a fresh instill, ATiTool no longer works correctly



## james.miller (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello everybody! This is my first post so be gentle with me lol

Anyway, due to a woeful lack of funds I've had to make do with my on-board video for a while now. You guys no how bad on-board is lol, so  i clocked the life out of it (its an ATi xpress200 board) just so i could play games a little better. Before the format, everything was fine. After a format and fresh install, everything works except I can no longer 'clock the on-board video


i need this lol, clocking it from 350mhz to 460 made at least some difference in gaming, but now ATi tool isn't doing anything. I've tried different version, different drivers....nothing - it doesn't even detect a gpu. I really don't know what i've missed that's causing this. Does anybody have any ideas? 

cheers,
James.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 26, 2006)

I never worked with ATi IGPs though there might be a lock which has to be disabled.
Also, you might want to tell us what driverversion and what version of ATiTool you are using.


----------



## james.miller (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah possibly. I've tried the official 0.24, beta 14 and 15. i've tried the cat6.8, 6.9 and 6.10's as well. currently get .25beta15 and cat6.10 installed.

The only difference i can think of right now is that i used to have an x800gto2 also, and atitool used to detect both fine. maybe having the card triggered a switch or something which i cant do now bacuse i have no card...


----------



## Mrgadget (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE{{{The only difference i can think of right now is that i used to have an x800gto2 also, and atitool used to detect both fine. maybe having the card triggered a switch or something which i cant do now bacuse i have no card...}}}

Hi there very strange as I have just hit this problem myself as I used to run an x800gto2 and now I am running a X1800XT it was running fine no problem? "so I thought" until I went to do a bench test today and noticed that the ati.25beta15 was running the card at stock and the bugger wont move from it? even though I had clocked my card up to Core 652 / Mem 752 and checked it was running correct at that time about 2 months ago now. 

So I am in the process of removing all the Drivers for my Card and will reinstall them later tonight.

You could also try the Systool to adjust your Card as it did work for me until I rebooted? its worth a shot.

Another thing I also noticed we have in common is the ATi xpress200 which is on board my ASROCK 775Twins-HDTV Ver.2 Hope that this has nothing to do with the problem we are having.

Cheers
THE ASROCK 775Twins-HDTV system is listed under my system specs on the left there.


----------

